# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung Galaxy Fit (GT-S5670) Unbrick – Boot Repair supported

## 4gsmmaroc

*Samsung Galaxy Fit (GT-S5670) Unbrick – Boot Repair supported * *Added support for:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files.  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

